# wget: impossibile risolvere l'indirizzo dell'host "c"

## luigi.malago

Ciao a tutti,

ho un problema nato da un recente aggiornamento. 

wget non funziona più! mi compare il seguente errore:

impossibile risolvere l'indirizzo dell'host "c"

ma non capisco quale sia il problema..

grazie mille,

Luigi

```

tux tmp # emerge -u portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) app-admin/eselect-news-20080320 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/news.eselect-20080320'

--2008-12-30 17:02:53--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/news.eselect-20080320

Risoluzione di c... fallito: Name or service not known.

wget: impossibile risolvere l'indirizzo dell'host "c"

>>> Downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/news.eselect-20080320'

--2008-12-30 17:02:53--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/news.eselect-20080320

Risoluzione di c... fallito: Name or service not known.

wget: impossibile risolvere l'indirizzo dell'host "c"

>>> Downloading 'http://dev.gentooexperimental.org/~peper/distfiles/news.eselect-20080320'

--2008-12-30 17:02:53--  http://dev.gentooexperimental.org/~peper/distfiles/news.eselect-20080320

Risoluzione di c... fallito: Name or service not known.

wget: impossibile risolvere l'indirizzo dell'host "c"

!!! Couldn't download 'news.eselect-20080320'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'app-admin/eselect-news-20080320'

!!! can't process invalid log file: merge.ERROR

tux tmp # wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/news.eselect-20080320

--2008-12-30 17:03:04--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/news.eselect-20080320

Risoluzione di c... fallito: Name or service not known.

wget: impossibile risolvere l'indirizzo dell'host "c"

tux tmp # ping www.google.it

PING www.l.google.com (209.85.129.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from fk-in-f104.google.com (209.85.129.104): icmp_seq=1 ttl=239 time=28.5 ms

64 bytes from fk-in-f104.google.com (209.85.129.104): icmp_seq=2 ttl=239 time=28.5 ms

64 bytes from fk-in-f104.google.com (209.85.129.104): icmp_seq=3 ttl=239 time=27.9 ms

^C

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 27.998/28.360/28.568/0.291 ms

```

----------

## nikko96

Hai provato a fare il ping di distfiles.gentoo.org

```
ping distfiles.gentoo.org
```

o direttamente

```
wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/news.eselect-20080320
```

.

Potrebbe essere stato momentaneamente giù il server, ciao.

----------

## luigi.malago

il problema sembra essere un altro..

```

tux luigi # ping distfiles.gentoo.org

PING distfiles.gentoo.org (216.165.129.135) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from gentoo-distfiles.mirrors.tds.net (216.165.129.135): icmp_seq=1 ttl=48 time=140 ms

64 bytes from gentoo-distfiles.mirrors.tds.net (216.165.129.135): icmp_seq=2 ttl=48 time=139 ms

64 bytes from gentoo-distfiles.mirrors.tds.net (216.165.129.135): icmp_seq=3 ttl=48 time=140 ms

64 bytes from gentoo-distfiles.mirrors.tds.net (216.165.129.135): icmp_seq=4 ttl=48 time=138 ms

^C

--- distfiles.gentoo.org ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3010ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 138.989/139.767/140.110/0.456 ms

```

----------

## djinnZ

prova se wget funziona, potrebbe essere un problema di com_err (dovrebbe essere stata aggiornata nei giorni scorsi).

----------

## .:deadhead:.

intanto puoi bypassare il problema sostituendo a wget quel portento di curl  :Wink: 

```
emerge curl
```

 (se wget nn scarica i sorgenti, fallo tu a mano e mettili in /usr/portage/distfiles)

e inserisci queste 2 righe nel /etc/make.conf :

```

# Using curl

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/curl --retry 5 -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/curl -C - --retry 5 -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"
```

e così dovresti poter tornare a usare emerge senza problemi.

Poi verifichi usando 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 e 

```
elogv
```

 cosa c'è da fare per ripristinare l'uso di wget...

----------

